# A sucker for chukar



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

It can often be perplexing to understand the draw of the Devil bird. My family all thinks I'm crazy everytime I come home from a long day of Chukar hunting and can hardly walk for 2 days. With these bad knees and ankles Ive been dealing with for years Chukar hunting doesnt seem like a prudent proposition. I just cant seem to help my self. I simply love my time on the mountain with my dogs, hopefully some good company and good ole mother nature. I love the challenge of catching up with these birds, the anticipation of the flush, the difficulty of actually putting one of these fast flying Chukars on the ground with my shotgun. Then to top it off these birds make wonderful table fare and look awesome on the wall. 
Despite coming home as sore and beat up as Ive ever been and my dogs looking as if they felt the same, yesterday was a great hunt. Saw tons of birds, had lots of great points, some nice retrieves and saw some awesome country and lots of wintering deer. Even though we saw over 200 birds I only took 6 shots. dropped 3 birds, gave a 4th a good solid hair cut but it managed to soar down to the bottom of the mountain. I only had one other bird that I had an opportunity to take but missed it twice. My hunting companion had a rough day of shooting today and missed numerous opportunities.
The roads were good on the way in but a bit slimey on the way out. The weather itself was very nice. Perhaps a little warm for my personal preference when doing that kind of serious hiking but it really was a beautiful day. Hope you all enjoy the pics.


----------



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

It looks like a GREAT day you had out there. Love the pics thanks for the great post.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice!! Best SPORT there is


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

great hunt and beautiful dogs, looks like fun.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

As usual a nice write up and pics--congrats on a good hunt! Careful on the terrain pics, you don't want to hotspot . Enjoy tomorrow, last day of the season, I need 2 Chukars to reach my goal, am crossing my fingers. It's been a fun year, some great days and some not so great, took one for the team a few times with the pup but it's paying off. Good luck tomorrow. Are you going to the Chukar banquet?


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I wish I was going to the banquet this year. Wont be able to swing unfortunately.


----------



## Utahwrangler (Feb 19, 2014)

Awesome! By far my favorite bird to hunt. And like you described, the climb smokes my lungs, hips, ribs, and shoulders...it's great!


----------

